# Racine: how's the fishing?



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Looking to get some info on the fishing at Racine! This is the first time this year I've posted so happy new year all and good luck to u this fishing season


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Flow getting ready to jump to twenty some feet. Not really fish-able till it comes down to 15. Been down there when it was higher then 15 and it was pretty tough to fish. This week does not look promising. Not to be taken as truth, this just my opinion.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Do any of you guys ever fish for crappie on the big O?


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

I have before but it was around the Portsmouth area on the mouth another creek that ran into the ohio. Didn't do to bad there either


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

slowtroller said:


> Do any of you guys ever fish for crappie on the big O?



Ive caught some very nice Crappie at Bellville Locks and Dam


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Now river that was a tough dam to fish.... Couldn't figure out which side to fish on


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Caught 2 big ones last June when I was trying to catch skipjacks they are in there just got to find them look for them trees in the water


----------

